# Out of sight, out of mind



## jana.bo99

Lejos de ochos, lejos de corazon!


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Longe dos olhos, longe do coração.


----------



## Angel.Aura

In Italian:
Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore.


----------



## tie-break

Français :

Loin des yeux, loin du coeur.


----------



## Pteppic

Norwegian:

Ute av syne - ute av sinn


----------



## Marga H

Polish:
Co z oczu, to z serca. ( means not out of mind but out of heart )


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> Longe dos olhos, longe do coração.


The version I know is slightly different:

Longe da vista, longe do coração.


----------



## deine

One of Lithuanian versions:

Akys nemato, širdies neskauda. 
(literally translation - Eyes don't see, heart don't hurt)


----------



## Outsider

Oh, we have that one in Portuguese too. 

Olhos que não vêem, coração que não sente.
(Eyes that don't see, heart that doesn't feel.)​But I think the meaning of this saying is a bit different.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _For de l' okuloj, for de la koro_.
In *German*: _Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn_.


----------



## Nizo

I think what you’re looking for in *Russian* is the expression *с глаз долой, из серда вон*_._


----------



## Funihead

jana.bo99 said:


> Lejos de ochos, lejos de corazon!



If you're trying to write this in spanish then I think it should be *ojos*.


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
Xa mặt cách lòng.


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:   Daleko od očiju, daleko od srca

Slovenian:  Daleč od oči, daleč od srca

German:    Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Sejde s očí, sejde s mysli. / Sejde z očí, sejde z mysli. 
Ah, I'm not sure, which one is right  ?! Literally right would be the first variant, but among peoples talking You always can hear the 2-nd variant?? (which btw can be also right)
It'll go out of eyes, (therefore) will go out of mind. (cf.:future time)


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *Uit het oog, uit het hart.*

(The illogical singular 'eye' does not suggest a pirate with an eye patch speaking. )


----------



## gusidomarco

I'm not sure if you talk about the same but in Spain we say very often:

"Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente"

With means that you can't feel pain about a fact you don't know.


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian it's: 

_*Ochii care nu se văd, se uită.*_ 

 robbie


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Gusidomarco,

We say it, when you love some woman (or man) and she (or he) goes far away. That means, you don't see that person and slowly forget her (or him): 
Out of sight, out of mind!

jana.bo99


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: С глаз долой, из сердца вон.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Marga,

It is logical: out of heart (we say so) and not out of mind, but languages are different so this proverb (?) is also different. 

I like here: 

1. Lontano degli occhi, lontano del cuore.

2. Loin des yeux, loin de coeur.

I will remember it!


----------



## tie-break

jana.bo99 said:


> I like here:
> 
> 1. Lontano degli dagli occhi, lontano del dal cuore.
> 
> 2. Loin des yeux, loin de du coeur.
> 
> I will remember it!


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Poissa silmistä, poissa mielestä*

Literally: Away from the eyes, away from the mind


----------



## jana.bo99

Stefano,

Thank you.

I can't read my writing:

1. Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore.

2. Loin des yeux, loin du coeur.

El fin para mi!


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: az del beravad har ân ke az dide beraft (از دل برود هر آن كه از ديده برفت)


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish, we have the same expression:
"gözden ırak olan, gönülden de ırak olur."


----------



## Lugubert

Swedish: _Ur syn, ur sinn_.


----------



## dn88

Marga H said:


> Polish:
> Co z oczu, to z serca. ( means not out of mind but out of heart )



Or, somehow similar, its more poetical variant: _Czego oczy nie widzą, tego sercu nie żal._


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic: ba3eed 3an al-3ein, ba3eed 3an al qalb.  (3 is for a letter that does not exist in English) - literally: far from the eye, far from the heart.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Malayo na sa paningin, Wala na sa Isipan


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Εκτός οπτικού πεδίου, εκτός εαυτού»* [ekˈtos optiˈku peˈði.u ekˈtos eafˈtu] --> _out of visible range, out of oneself_

Some etymology:

-ΜοGr *«εκτός»* [ekˈtos] (adv.) --> _out, outside, away, except for, apart from, besides, unless off_ < Classical adv. & prep. *«ἐκτός» ĕktós* --> _outside, far from_ (PIE *h₁egʰ-s- _out_)
-MoGr nominal *«οπτικός, -κή, -κό»* [optiˈkos] (masc.), [optiˈci] (fem.), [optiˈko] (neut.) --> _optical, visual, ocular, (masc.) optician, (fem.) optics_ < Classical nominal *«ὀπτικός, -κή, -κόν» ŏptikós* (masc.), *ŏptikḗ* (fem.), *ŏptikón* (neut.) --> _pertaining to sight, of_ or _for sight_ (PIE *h₃ekʷ- _to see, eye_ cf Skt. ईक्षते (ī́ks̩ate), _to gaze at_, Lat. oculus)
-MoGr neut. *«πεδίο»* [peˈði.o] --> _field, plain_ < Classical *«πεδίον» pĕdíŏn* (neut.) --> _surface, field, plain_ (PIE *ped-o- _footstep_ cf Skt. पद (pada), _step_, Hitt. peda-, _place_, Lat. oppidum, _town_, Lith. pėdas, _sheaf_, Ltv. pēda, _footstep_)
-MoGr reflexive pronoun *«εαυτός»* (masc.) --> _self_ < ByzGr reflx. pron. *«ἑαυτός» ea̯utós* (masc.) < Classical reflx. pronoun *«ἑαυτοῦ» hĕa̯utoû* (masc. gen. sing. 3rd p.) --> _himself_ < compound; unibervation of the reflexive *«ἕ» hé* --> _se, eam, eum_ (PIE *se-/*su̯e- _himself_ cf Skt. स्व (sva), _of oneself_) + Classical anaphorical pronoun *«αὐτός» a̯utós* --> _the same, (in oblique cases) he _ (PIE *h₂eu- _again_ + PIE *to- _that_)


----------



## Zarbi

Chinese: 眼不見， 心不煩


----------



## franknagy

Akit nem lát a szem, azért nem fáj a szív = Whom the eye does not see, the heart has not pain.


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh:

*Allan o olwg, allan o feddwl* "Out of sight, out of mind"

*Pell o'r golwg, pell o'r meddwl/cof* "Far from the sight, far from the mind/memory"

*Angof pob anwel *"Forgetfulness (is) every unseen (thing)"


----------

